# Acana puppy food



## Allana_F (Oct 14, 2012)

So my boyfriend and I recently got a 2 month chihuahua (turned 2 months oct 9) from a breeder, who recommended acana small puppy food. So we bought some and are following the directions on the back:

If the adult weight is 4lbs and since she only weighs 2 lbs she should be getting 1/4 a cup. 

Which we have been feeding her. but she is constantly hungry and scrounges looking for food constantly. So we gave a her little more and she will eat the entire thing instantly. She even tries to take food from our golden when we feed him. 


Just wondering if acana is a good food ( we did research, but this never happened with our golden) or should we switch her to something different. 


Any help would be greatly appreciated 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Acana is a great food. Best kibble out there imo. I like the grain free varieties.

I'm personally not restrictive when it comes to feeding pups, they are growing
after all. Feed her tiny but frequent meals, every three hours if you like. Once
she's a bit older, around 5-6 months you can start controlling her portions and
cutting down.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I fed my tiny girl 1/8th of a cup (2 tablespoons) at least 4 x day. Now at 7 months and 3.2#s, she gets about 1/4 cup about 3x a day along with a bedtime snack. She is really hungry! I'm watching her weight, as she was just spayed. She goes and gets her dish and drags it around, and then looks at me!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I love Acana. Like LS said, I wouldn't worry about restricting the amount she eats, unless she's making herself sick or has really loose stools. Some dogs need less/more than the recommended amount, it's not the be all end all. Personally, I would feed her until she's not hungry.


----------



## Allana_F (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, we have changed it so that Ryder eats a bit every couple of hours and she doesn't seem to scrounge the floors constantly any more.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I have fed Gemma Acana since we brought her home and up until 5 months of age, she ate as much as she wanted to. Then I started restricting her meals to 2 tablespoons of food twice per day. She weighs 2.7lbs.


----------

